# Tiffany Jewellery - Seems to good to be true? Your advice wanted....



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi wise and knowledgable friends ,

Whilst searching for a friends 30th birthday present that a few of us girls are chipping in for I have stumbled on this site for Tiffany's Jewellery.

These prices simply look to good to believe, and there is that old saying 'if it looks to good to be true, it most probably is'! They are less then half price!!!

So any Tiffany's experts out there or just those interested in grabbing themselves a possible baragin, I have enclosed the link and if you have ten minutes to spare could you check it out and tell me what you think. Is it the genuine article? I noticed you can pay by paypal so would that give you the same protection that it does on ebay?

http://www.tiffanysale.co.uk/

Thanks for reading - I look forward to your replies  x x x

/links


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

It is sterling silver and not white gold, so much cheaper and if they have a sale ( clearance or 50%) , I think that would be normal prices for Tiffany.
But I am not an expert  

Future Mummy


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Tiffany Jewellery is always made from Sterling Silver .925 - it does look pretty genuine as the heart tag necklace doesn't have any engraving on it and that is how Tiffany make them xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Spoke too soon - looked around a bit more and they have a heart charm necklace with return to Tiffany on it - they're not genuine chick xxx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Bee_bee said:


> Spoke too soon - looked around a bit more and they have a heart charm necklace with return to Tiffany on it - they're not genuine chick xxx


just been on the actual tiffany website and they do actually sell these

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=23843935&mcat=148204&cid=287458&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+287458-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
(newyork)

http://uk.tiffany.com/Shopping/CategoryBrowse.aspx?cid=287458&mcat=148204#p+1-n+12-cg+viewPaged-c+287458-s+5-r+201323338+201288196-t+-ri+-ni+1-x+-pu+
(uk)

so unless I'm missing something it's looks real enough to me. If you are buying from them at least use a credit card, that way if anything is wrong you can claim your money back. good luck

/links


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

There are some lovely pieces but i too am in two minds. They are shipped from the us aswell. Mmmm!

Seen a lovely pair of earings aswell


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

If you google how to spot fake tiffany it comes up with all sorts that are worth having a look at. 

Sorry there was too many to list but there are fakes about  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Why not email Tiffany and ask them.

I think you will find they will say that they do not have any 'outlet' sale type stores online.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Just ran a check..



> Domain name:
> tiffanysale.co.uk
> 
> Registrant:
> ...


Which tells me that tiffany have nothing to do with this individual (who isn't even registered as a business)


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Ahh I read that Tiffany do not sell any heart necklaces with writing on - obviously they do now!!  Tony's right though - Tiffany don't have any outlet type stores online and if they have a sale on it will be on their website.  Another way to tell is by the photographs - the sterling silver that Tiffany sell will always look quite dark in pictures - if they look nice and silver and shiny then they aren't the real thing apparently xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Its also a poor quality website when compared to tiffany's own site.

http://uk.tiffany.com/Shopping/CategoryBrowse.aspx?cid=288210&omcid=UKG7508&iq_id=5628973&mcat=148207

/links


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi,

It might not seem as special as picking something out but have you thought of getting Tiffany vouchers for your friend. 
A few of us did that for my friend's 40th & she was chuffed to bits!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Tiffany jewellery actually sells gold jewellery too. For example white gold wedding bands . Platinum, yellow gold.....

Future Mummy


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello!

I had a quick look and the image and branding was sooo wrong.  If you look at the top of the site they actually spell happy as happay  !

Louj


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

You can only buy Tiffany peices from a Tiffany store, or there official website.

Can say though, that some of there pieces are not too expensive if that helps

Lisa xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

hiya

deffo fake stuff
you can only buy real Tiffany from tiffany jewellers
and gilr i worked with bought her daughter a Tiffany necklace from a dodgy shop, (paid Tiffany prices tho) and when you looked closely it actually said Iffany   i found it so funny tho, cos this woman was adamant it was real, and it clearly wasn'nt! she even believed the bloke when he said sometimes the engraving thing misprints (yeah as if it would be sold if it was real Tiffany!!)

bee bee, i have a heart Tiffany necklace, with engraving on it hun
and it is real cos i bought it from tiffanys in new york


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

ps, just had another look at that site
ive got the heart tag pendant, and it comes on a very long chain, that is like tiny silver balls all joined together (dont know correct name of the chain link) and they are showing it on that website on some dodgy cheap silver thing.
bet your glad you posted this here before you wasted your money hun?


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Cheers Poppy - I was reading through some websites on fakes and that was one of the things mentioned but obviously they do make them now! xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

If you read this page it states that it is Tiffany Style jewelry xxx

http://www.tiffanysale.co.uk/about-us.php

/links


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Bee_bee said:


> If you read this page it states that it is Tiffany Style jewelry xxx
> 
> http://www.tiffanysale.co.uk/about-us.php


STYLE - So not genuine.

The only thing I have from Tiffany is a keyring and that was bought from Tiffany themselves.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hmmmm ........ Tiffany Style - The little sods, so thats how they're doing it 

Thank you all so much everybody for taking the time to have a look, reply and even investigate further  I really, really appreciate it!  
I knew there was a reason I loved this site so much    x x x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

There are lots of spelling errors on their site too ..they could do with a decent proof reader  

Cat x


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

wouldloveababycat said:


> There are lots of spelling errors on their site too ..they could do with a decent proof reader
> 
> Cat x


I'll offer your services !!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I did do a proof reading course many years ago    

Cat x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I found a few sites a while ago.......

Sadly hun, the only real way of getting Tiffany is to buy direct. they do not use outsellers ever!

Silver Tiffany is not always expensive either hun, depends on who much you have cleected, but earings can go for £75. ??

Happy shopping


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

My DH now hates you all for pointing me in the direction of the Tiffany website  

Don't know why he is complaining !!!  I have only seen 3 necklaces and 2 keyrings that I like !!!

T xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just a girl said:


> Hmmmm ........ Tiffany Style - The little sods, so thats how they're doing it
> 
> Thank you all so much everybody for taking the time to have a look, reply and even investigate further  I really, really appreciate it!
> I knew there was a reason I loved this site so much  x x x


I am saying thank you too 
My God Daughter is 18 a week on Sunday 
and I was tempted to get her a peice from the website!!!

Oh well back to the drawing board . . .


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I think we will play it safe and go to Essentials which do some lovely silver pieces, My friend would of prob wanted a bracelet so we won't get to  collect enough for one of those, but she will have to be grateful with whatever she gets as she's dragging me kicking and screaming   to Paris for the weekend to celebrate her birthday which is costing enough already! x x x


----------

